# Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show 11/12/11



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
Clean out your basements and attics bring those old vintage slot cars and race sets to the show & turn them into CASH! Dealers & Collectors from many surrounding states will have cash in hand to buy your old slot cars from one to a collection! All scales ho 1/32-1/24. Early floor rights 8AM. More info: Ron 1-412-678-8402 or Joe Murray 304-797-0417 




*November 12, 2011*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
Vendor tables--$30.00 per table---------- 2 or more tables $25.00
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Joe Murray-
-304-723-8247


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys

We have dealers coming in from every where!! This is going to be one of the bests show going in the Tri-state area!!!


JOe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Y'all have fun out there. other commitments prevent me from attending. but i know you will have the best of the best, both vendors and buyers. have at it and take some pics.


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Pink thank you


one week to go!!!!


----------

